# Sleeping in bed with you...



## MangosMama

Is it okay for my Chi to sleep in bed with us? We have a King sized bed, so my husband and I sleep on one end, and she sleeps next to me on the other end. She has a bed cushion on our bed that she sleeps on. There’s a “ramp” or pillow I put against our bed where she climbs up and down to get to her potty pad. She is very good with going potty.

She used to sleep in her bed in her play pen next to our bed but now that she is potty trained I let her sleep with us. Is this a bad habit I shouldn’t be getting her into? I love sleeping with her.


----------



## Shoequeen

Both Chewy and Lilibell have slept with us since day 1 and I wouldn't have it any other way!! Besides the fact that I just love having them sleep curled up against me, during the winter they provide some pretty toasty heat that keeps us warm throughout the night!


----------



## Kayota

My dogs sleep with me. When Mollie was well that was a standard Doxie, a 10lb Chi mix, and a mini Doxie sleeping with me on a tiny futon with the back part up, so we basically sleep on top of each other - Sophie and Mollie on me and Roxie at the foot of the bed with my legs on her. LOL


----------



## lynx8456

Jasper sleeps with me...I would never have it any other way nor
would my husband. Hell neither would Jasper.


----------



## 4girlies

there is not enough room for me my bf 4 chis & a kiiten


----------



## 3l3ctric

My Chi sleeps in his kennel for a few reasons. Firstly, as my first dog, with a boyfriend who is not really an animal person, we had a "dogs don't sleep on the bed" rule (I figured it's a small compromise for my boyfriend). Secondly, Ollie is the kind of dog who consistently needs to be reminded who is boss. He has to sit before food, sit and wait or do another "trick" before getting treats, sit before being let onto the couch, walk beside/slightly behind me, etc. because otherwise he'll very quickly try to walk all over people. His barking will increase, possessiveness will start, and so on, if we don't stick to this. So, letting him sleep on the bed with us would also be giving him the wrong idea. 

If you don't have a particularly dominant dog, then I don't see anything wrong with letting them sleep on your bed. It's just that I know Ollie, and the structure that he needs, so he only gets to sleep on the bed on very rare occasions. Just one thing to keep in mind is that I would recommend having your dog be used to sleeping both in your bed and in their own bed, so alternating sometimes. This is just because things can happen, or you could go on vacation, or whatever, that could result in your dog needing to adapt to different sleeping arrangements. It would be easier to deal with that ahead of time, rather then when busy with whatever else is going on.

All of this being said, my IG still sleeps on the bed with us. I am hoping to wean her off of this soon (again, so I know that she *can* sleep in her own bed), but we haven't had much success yet. She originally slept in a nice, comfy crate, for a couple weeks. But she'd start wining in the morning and I had three options: 1)take her outside really early in the morning and wait FOREVER for her to do her business, 2)ignore her and then she'd mess in her crate, or 3)put her in bed with me and she'd sleep soundly until I was ready to get up. Also, Juno is an extremely submissive dog. Ollie keeps her in line (and gives him an outlet to be "Boss" lol) so I never even have to worry about it.

Obviously #3 is most appealing. The frustrating thing is that this option proved that she could hold it all night from the start, but she simply wouldn't do it if she slept in her crate. Boyfriend has allowed the "no dogs in bed" rule to be broken for now, but both of us would prefer to be able to sleep without her at least sometimes. So, that's what we're working on.


----------



## MarieUkxx

Of course I've had Chi's in my bed for 13 years! I love it. I've never ever hurt them rolling over or anything. I just know they're there and they usually pick the same spot to sleep in.


----------



## sue

Our 2 Chi's both sleep with us and we have never rolled over on them. I cant sleep without them in bed with us. I love having them snuggled up with us!


----------



## msmadison

madi has graduated to sleeping with us - and i think we're ALL sleeping better as a result!


----------



## kobi0326

My 3 boys all sleep in bed with us. They have each chosen a favorite spot in our bed and that's where they go sleep each night, so we don't ever worry about rolling over them at night, because we know exactly where they are. And they're so snuggly and warm, I love having them curl up beside me in bed....and they also act as our alarm clocks too! They know exactly when its time to wake up, LOL.


----------



## WeLoveHiro

mine sleeps in his kennel and sometimes with me. i alternate becuase its better for him if situations change... like sometimes my nieces come spend the night and i end up with a bunch of little girls in my bed... messing it up and jumping around... then of course the kennel is the safer choice. sometimes i want to hide in there too... but other times hiro snuggles up with me in the bed. i both so randomly that he doesnt fuss either way


----------



## *Princess*

both mine sleep with me everynight x


----------



## sullysmum

Fynn sleeps ontop of our bed in her snuggle bag and as my husband and i turn in the night she is either on the outside edge with the quilt edge folded high or between us, always with my arm in the snuggle bag with her.Sully sleeps in her bed/crate at the bottom of our bed and Rosie chose to sleep in the lounge next room to us with open doors.


----------



## michele

Lily and Simba sleep in their own beds but in our bedroom


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Fern sleeps with me and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## MLaCross

Penelope sleeps with us. She has doggy stairs my bf made because if she jumped off in the middle of the night she would wine and howl to get back up. I used to worry about squishing her because I am a deep sleeper and I move a lot, but she has never gotten hurt or woke me up crying.


----------



## Chi foreva

Bruiser did sleep with us when we first got him because of health problems and I was sooo worried about him and when he got better he then started having seizures so was a very worring and stressful time for us and him. He now sleeps in a crate, dont know whether to let him come back upstairs though its hard to know what to do - he likes his crate now. During the day I cant leave him on his own in the house without being crated as we have a shar-pei too and I would be worried about him getting crushed or them fighting


----------



## ariel

My chi puppy has a cuddle with me on the bed before i put her in her own bed. I think it's nice she has her own place, plus because she's only small i feel it is safer for her to sleep on her own.. i wont roll on her and hurt her!!


----------



## Shoequeen

MLaCross said:


> Penelope sleeps with us. She has doggy stairs my bf made because if she jumped off in the middle of the night she would wine and howl to get back up. I used to worry about squishing her because I am a deep sleeper and I move a lot, but she has never gotten hurt or woke me up crying.


Lilibell does the same thing!! She'll sit there and let out a loud bark, which scares the daylights out of me, to wake me up so she can get back into bed, lol! Unfortunately, we don't have enough room for doggy stairs (very cramped bedroom), but luckily I fall right back to sleep once she is in bed.


----------



## kfrisbee

Max sleeps in our bed, usually curled up at my feet (nice and warm this time of year). If I wake up in the night and he isn't touching me I can't go back to sleep until he is again.


----------



## polishprinsezz

i sleep with my little bed hogs. i lost 45 lbs recently so that gives more room for my three dogs.


----------



## Fern's Mummy

polishprinsezz said:


> i sleep with my little bed hogs. i lost 45 lbs recently so that gives more room for my three dogs.


Congratulations!


----------



## Rosiesmum

Mine sleep on the bed every night without problems 

It's personal choice, the owners and the dogs! 

x


----------



## PixiePink

My two dogs sleep with us under the blankets. Our bed is directly on the ground so that they can easily hop on and off. Mackenzie likes to sleep between my bf's legs (I guess that spot is really warm LOL) and Minnie snuggles against me. If I turn around during the night, I just grab her and flip on the other side with me (she sleeps right through it). If I start squishing her, she puts her paws straight against me to warn me or she just moves somewhere else.

Snuggling with my dogs at night is one of my favorite moments of the day!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings

My little girl slept with me for about 3 days when I got her.
On those nights she got down off the bed and went potty on the floor (I take her out to go).

Also sleeping in bed may lead to dominace issues, since the dog is sleeping with "alpha dog".

But Isis can come snuggle sometimes.


----------



## Scot

3l3ctric said:


> My Chi sleeps in his kennel for a few reasons. Firstly, as my first dog, with a boyfriend who is not really an animal person, we had a "dogs don't sleep on the bed" rule (I figured it's a small compromise for my boyfriend). Secondly, Ollie is the kind of dog who consistently needs to be reminded who is boss. He has to sit before food, sit and wait or do another "trick" before getting treats, sit before being let onto the couch, walk beside/slightly behind me, etc. because otherwise he'll very quickly try to walk all over people. His barking will increase, possessiveness will start, and so on, if we don't stick to this. So, letting him sleep on the bed with us would also be giving him the wrong idea.
> 
> If you don't have a particularly dominant dog, then I don't see anything wrong with letting them sleep on your bed. It's just that I know Ollie, and the structure that he needs, so he only gets to sleep on the bed on very rare occasions. Just one thing to keep in mind is that I would recommend having your dog be used to sleeping both in your bed and in their own bed, so alternating sometimes. This is just because things can happen, or you could go on vacation, or whatever, that could result in your dog needing to adapt to different sleeping arrangements. It would be easier to deal with that ahead of time, rather then when busy with whatever else is going on.
> 
> All of this being said, my IG still sleeps on the bed with us. I am hoping to wean her off of this soon (again, so I know that she _can_ sleep in her own bed), but we haven't had much success yet. She originally slept in a nice, comfy crate, for a couple weeks. But she'd start wining in the morning and I had three options: 1)take her outside really early in the morning and wait FOREVER for her to do her business, 2)ignore her and then she'd mess in her crate, or 3)put her in bed with me and she'd sleep soundly until I was ready to get up. Also, Juno is an extremely submissive dog. Ollie keeps her in line (and gives him an outlet to be "Boss" lol) so I never even have to worry about it.
> 
> Obviously #3 is most appealing. The frustrating thing is that this option proved that she could hold it all night from the start, but she simply wouldn't do it if she slept in her crate. Boyfriend has allowed the "no dogs in bed" rule to be broken for now, but both of us would prefer to be able to sleep without her at least sometimes. So, that's what we're working on.


I would get rid of the b/f personally✌🏼


----------

